# Millet over Ryegrass?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a new pasture and am trying to figure out how to get some summer grazing for this year.
It is new ground, farmed until 20 years go, grew up in pines, sold trees, cleared stumps and that is pretty much where I am.
I planted Pearl Millet last year to graze and for erosion while I decided on what permanent grass to plant.
Disked and planted ryegrass last Fall, have a nice stand.
I have decided to plant Brown Top Millet this Spring. Brown Top is easy to establish and more affordable. I want to drill or sow the millet before the ryegrass dies out.
Would I be cutting too many corners if I tried to just broadcast the millet on the ryegrass and let the rain work the seeds in?

Any ideas?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim, I suppose Browntop would be fine if you graze it before it gets too tall.....Browntop lodges terribly bad....it grows on a very thin stem that will not support the plant if you get high winds in your area. I have grown it alot for Dove foodplots and seldom can it make it to maturity before the wind flattens it....all it takes is a gusty summertime thunderstorm. I baled some last summer just about the time it started lodging.....it is a witch to mow when lodged. But your right....it is easy to grow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike, I will probably just graze it. I am going from too much pasture, to too little. I am looking for a way to go from grazing the rye to grazing the Millet.
Since Millet is so easy to start, I am thinking about broadcasting the seed on top of the ryegrass. Do I need to drill the millet?
I am trying to keep from disturbing the ryegrass.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You will need to graze the rye very close in order that the millet will get enough light to germinate. Browntop will germinate in just a few days(about 5) and after it is broadcasted you will need to pull a cultipacker over it to ensure good seed to soil contact. It should work well for you Tim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------

